# Wabi Kusa anyone?



## kevinli1021

Is there anyone here that does something along the lines of wabi kusa?

I am planning to purchase lots of glass containers and have them adorned with emersed aquatic plants. I was planning to do this just so I can have a good supply of plants for the aquarium while also maintaining the decorative factor.

Anyone else into wabi kusa?

*Also can everyone help me name a few aquatic plants and mosses that survive emersed? *


----------



## FlyingHellFish

You mean like this?









=======








=======


----------



## kevinli1021

Haha nice! Yes that is exactly what I mean. I'm on campus so I am no where near my tanks and so would like to have some aquatic plants growing here especially since electricity is free here


----------



## FlyingHellFish

I know you're going to hate me for saying this, but I feel terrible about the HC. I got a small container of HC for free, it's already fully adapted to air so you just plant.

The catch? I'm not sure when I'm free until the night before.

PS - This isn't ADA's Wabi Kusa. I'm just not a fan of the ball in water, mainly because you have to replace the dirty water. I prefer to mist it and leave it to do it's thing.


----------



## bbt23

FlyingHellFish said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =======


what's the name of the plant behind the hc in the third picture


----------



## BettaBubbles

bbt23 said:


> what's the name of the plant behind the hc in the third picture


Looks like Pennywort.

I've been trying to look into wabi kusa as well, I like the look with the substrate balls.


----------



## default

bbt23 said:


> what's the name of the plant behind the hc in the third picture


Hydrocotyle japan or sibthorpioides, most likely sibthorpioides by the very round edges.
I just stick to my closed emersed setups, but have contemplated starting a wabi kusa more than a dozen times this winter


----------



## kevinli1021

If I use lava rock instead of a substrate ball, would that still work? From what I know lava rock is completely porous and tends to suck water up from the dish like a sponge.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

^ Updates Kevin! Got any new pics of your wabi kusa? Any luck with the HC Cuba?


----------



## kevinli1021

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Updates Kevin! Got any new pics of your wabi kusa? Any luck with the HC Cuba?


So far I only got a very basic wabi kusa going. I didn't have enough time to grab lava rock or rocks in general to create a nice wabi kusa. As for now, wait for a couple more weeks and it will be done. I will then upload a picture. 

So far the HC cuba is growing well and is staying green. Because it was already emersed from the start it isn't having the problem of drying out. They are fantastic!


----------

